# What did you think of Wilfred?



## flint757 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone see Wilfred, that new FX TV show?

Absolutely hilarious show IMO

What did my fellow seven stringers think of it? (or the idea of it if you didn't see it)


----------



## BrandonARC (Jun 24, 2011)

i thought it was amazing. deff one of my new favorites. louie is a good show too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't even realise that they've made a US adaptation of Wilfred. 

That said, I don't think I'll be able to appreciate this over the Aussie original...


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wilfred wasn't as good as I had hoped, but I'll give it the benefit of the doubt since sometimes it takes a couple episodes for a show to really get going. It did have some funny moments though. Louie was funny as hell too.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I didn't even realise that they've made a US adaptation of Wilfred.
> 
> That said, I don't think I'll be able to appreciate this over the Aussie original...



And here I thought America came up with something original *sigh* It seems like all the US does is reinvent or make comic/book based shows/movies these days.

Anyhow I see the other posters point about how are they going to keep it fresh, but it was a descent start. All I know is I'm tired of the same old same old that always seems to get released these days so this felt like a breath of fresh air. If another reality show gets released I'm gonna shoot myself.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ya when Wilfred grabbed the other dudes head kissed him and said you broke my heart I was laughing hysterically.


----------



## MFB (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't even realize it was coming out so soon. I'll have to DVR a rerun of it since I never remember when shows come on, and it'll probably be when I'm working


----------



## flint757 (Jun 24, 2011)

MFB said:


> I didn't even realize it was coming out so soon. I'll have to DVR a rerun of it since I never remember when shows come on, and it'll probably be when I'm working



I think its worth it and I'm the same way. I also caught the new futurama, parts of it were pretty hilarious.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 27, 2011)

flint757 said:


> And here I thought America came up with something original *sigh* It seems like all the US does is reinvent or make comic/book based shows/movies these days.
> 
> Anyhow I see the other posters point about how are they going to keep it fresh, but it was a descent start. All I know is I'm tired of the same old same old that always seems to get released these days so this felt like a breath of fresh air. If another reality show gets released I'm gonna shoot myself.


 
I just woke up this morning to a radio interview with Jason Gann. I just found out that he actually plays Wilfred in both series, and yes he's clearly stated that not only will he have creative control, but the new series will be a fresh and different from the original whilst keeping the same premise. 

Looks like I'll be giving this a chance after all... speaking of which, the premiere is on tonight.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I just woke up this morning to a radio interview with Jason Gann. I just found out that he actually plays Wilfred in both series, and yes he's clearly stated that not only will he have creative control, but the new series will be a fresh and different from the original whilst keeping the same premise.
> 
> Looks like I'll be giving this a chance after all... speaking of which, the premiere is on tonight.


thats definitely good to now


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 28, 2011)

I just watched it today and thought it was awesome! Dark comedies are the best. Really excited to see how this progresses....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, after watching the premiere, I can safely say that I really enjoyed it. It was great that Jason Gann reprises his role, and did so with the same comedic command like in the original. It wasn't just Aussie branded humor either, in fact, Gann did a great job in transcending that and delivering the goods. Long story short, it's awesomely funny.   

And I love the ode to the original series in the end credits. 

EDIT: I'm not gonna compare the storylines between the 2 versions as I'm gonna treat this as a fresh new series... with Wilfred in it.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 28, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I just watched it today and thought it was awesome! Dark comedies are the best. Really excited to see how this progresses....



Agreed...love the dark humor


----------



## flint757 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think tonights episode might be my favorite yet. Just sayin...Wilfred is fukin CRAZY!!!


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 22, 2011)

flint757 said:


> I think tonights episode might be my favorite yet. Just sayin...Wilfred is fukin CRAZY!!!



"I AM GOD.... THUNDERRRRR!!!!"


----------



## flint757 (Jul 22, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> "I AM GOD.... THUNDERRRRR!!!!"


 
lucky coincidence 

and that end bit was just hilarious with the just kidding stuff...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 27, 2011)

its a great show, smart, fresh, humor


----------



## Bribanez (Aug 6, 2011)

Best show on TV right now. That "lucky coincidence" bit was priceless!


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 8, 2012)

I know this thread is old, but didn't want to start a new one.

I just found this show recently. I love it. 

Made me sad when


Spoiler



Ryan didn't go to Italy with that hottie.


. I liked her.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 9, 2012)

Very interesting show for sure. resumes for the last 2 episodes of season 2 on the 19th of this month


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 9, 2012)

Workaholics, Wilfred and Louie > Every other TV show.


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2012)

I wanted to like this but I just didn't give a shit. It's just, I don't know why but it's not funny at all to me. And the new season of Louie has been really disappointing as well. 

No more FX for me I guess


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 9, 2012)

Man, MFB, you suck at life. 

I thought the second season of Louie moved the series past just supremely funny comedy and into an almost artsy comedy series. Definitely seeing that side of Louie C.K. coming out. Wilfred I can understand not finding hilarious, though I personally enjoy it a bit.


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2012)

Pretty much 

The episode with him and the kid he had to watch just bored the fuck out of me, and it felt like it was a "Let's just make this kid do the exact opposite of everything Louie is" which is just lazy writing to me and how often does that ACTUALLY happen to people? Season 1 & 2 were fantastic but three is such a huge change somehow.

Wilfred, I made it like 2 episodes and said "Nope."


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 10, 2012)

^ To be fair, I've only seen the first two seasons of Louie, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Sep 10, 2012)

I didn't manipulate you. I Wilfred manipulated you!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 10, 2012)

After seeing the US show develop, the dark charm of the original is now widely apparent. 

I can see why this won't appeal to everybody; none of the characters are likeable (in a supportive sense). Each character shows traits that make you dislike them and at time downright hate them, all that builds up into an ominous cloud of discomfort while watching them develop. And that's part of the show's charm.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 15, 2012)

I saw the first episode and one other. Wasn't too too into it. I like Elijah as an actor though


----------

